# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  المدينة الذهبية وقلب أوروبا براغ

## هدوء عاصف

*
 
 		 		 		 		 		 		المدينة الذهبية وقلب أوروبا براغ 


* *PRAHA بالتشيكية أو مدينة براغ عاصمة التشيك ، عرفت  بسحرها الخاص وبصمتها المميزة في القارة الأوروبية تقع على ضفتي نهار  فلتافا تعرف بمدينة الجسور والمباني والحصون والقلاع والأبراج لذلك تعتبر  من الكنوز المعمارية القيمة .*
*
وهذا ماجعلها تلقب بعدة ألقاب كالمدينة  الذهبية وأم المدن وقلب أوروبا وتعرف بالمدينة ذات المئة برج نظرا لكثرة  الأبراج فوق كنائسها وقصورها. منذ العام 1992 م أُدرجت في لائحة اليونسكو  كموقع تراث ثقافي عالمي. 
*
*
*
*
*
*













*

*
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هي من الذهب أكيد وإلا الإضاء عندهم صفرا يا مهندس  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## احمد امين

اكيد الاضاءه صفره

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]المدينة الذهبية هاد لقب .. يعني من جمالها وسحرها ، وبالنسبة للإضاءة الصفراء فكل مدن اوروبا بتتميز بطابع الإضاءة الصفراء ليلا واللي بعطي هالمدن طابع ملوكي ..

راح فكركم انها مدينة من ذهب؟ [/align]*

----------


## احمد امين

انا راح فكري تحية الي راح فكره

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله جد جد انها حلوة

----------


## دموع الغصون

رحلة جميلة وشيقه جداً .. هدوء عاصف مشكور على الموضوع الرائع 
مجهود طيب .. دمت ودام مداد عطائك

----------

